# (3)3)3)3) Buy which one (3)3)3)3) who can decide for me ?????



## canonsl2 (May 19, 2018)

I need to decide but cant think which one should i pick .... i will buy camera with 2 lens 18mm + 250mm 

camera 599$ or 799$
lens 1.8 mm - 50mm 125$
lens 18mm-250mm 150$ offer

ls 2 =. 950$ total
t7i = 1050$ total

I love ls 2 good size for travel but when i put my face in kind small to regconize looking the mirror

t7i is perfect for my face but heavy ,


----------



## Jeff15 (May 19, 2018)

How long is a piece of string.....


----------



## canonsl2 (May 19, 2018)

sorry guy , 
i know it take for while
i have been come bestbuy 3 times already and look without buy  , i hope the guy not get mad 

today i just come and ask if i buy all together can i get free memory card / he say NO

then walk away

like i said / pending


----------



## snowbear (May 19, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> I need to decide but cant think which one should i pick .... i will buy camera with 2 lens 18mm + 250mm
> 
> camera 599$ or 799$
> lens 1.8 mm - 50mm 125$
> ...



If you are having this much trouble, don't get a camera - use your phone.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 19, 2018)

I want to look cool ,  
i believe dslr camera boost up people look like pro


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2018)

Buy (4)4)4)4 a broken (5)5)5)5 DSLR and lens off (6)6)6)6 ebay for $20.

You'll look just as (7)7)7)7 cool.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 19, 2018)

i dont play— honestly ask /


----------



## snowbear (May 19, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> I want to look cool ,
> i believe dslr camera boost up people look like pro


Well, if you want to look the coolest, then you have to get this.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 19, 2018)

i have 3 trip ahead >

chicago
miami
strawberry u pick

so really pick fit one for best shoot /


----------



## weepete (May 20, 2018)

t7i and 18-250mm. 

Better camera and a more flexible lens, unless you are pretty sure you will only be using prime lenses or if you really need the f1.8.


----------



## 480sparky (May 20, 2018)

Most people don't know the difference between a $300 DSLR and a $3000 DSLR.

So *any* DSLR will make you 'look cool'.

Find a used Nikon D40 with a kit lens and there's your bling.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

vote please ...••• will go with the one come first 2 >>>


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2018)

I would go with the T7i for the larger "normal size" camera body and mirror inside it.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I would go with the T7i for the larger "normal size" camera body and mirror inside it.



what is mirror inside ????


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2018)

I was referring to the viewfinder system. Nevermind.

See this comparison. T7i has 45 autofocus points, SL2 has only 9 focus points.

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I was referring to the viewfinder system. Nevermind.
> 
> See this comparison. T7i has 45 autofocus points, SL2 has only 9 focus points.
> 
> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review




I found 3 diff , everything else same ,

_*1. auto focus point
*_
45 vs 9

_*2. size 
*_
heavy vs light weight

_*3. flash*_

T7i
Yes (flash)

SL2
Yes

so sl2 doesnt have light flash when taking low light area ?


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2018)

BOTH have a flash unit built-in. In low light or when the camera has difficulty focusing, the Autofocus Assist on the T7i comes from the flash unit. BOTH cameras have a built-in electronic flash unit. I assume that the AF assist light on the SL2 is either in the body as a white-light, or as a red-type system.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

Derrel said:


> BOTH have a flash unit built-in. In low light or when the camera has difficulty focusing, the Autofocus Assist on the T7i comes from the flash unit. BOTH cameras have a built-in electronic flash unit. I assume that the AF assist light on the SL2 is either in the body as a white-light, or as a red-type system.



thanks for explain . what about t7i u said has mirror >> what is that ><  sl2 dont have ????


----------



## ac12 (May 20, 2018)

Go to the Canon web site and download the specs for both cameras.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

So , no one surely which one better ???

just like messi vs rolnado = unclear


----------



## ac12 (May 20, 2018)

There is no one "best" camera. Best is relative.
So what is more important to YOU?

I love ls 2 good size for travel but when i put my face in kind small to regconize looking the mirror
t7i is perfect for my face but heavy
If we say T7i and you buy it, then you complain that it is too heavy.  And it will get even heavier when you use a large lens.
If we say SL2, and you buy it, then you complain about the viewfinder.

Here is a site that compares the 2 cameras.
Canon SL2 vs Canon T7i Detailed Comparison

In the end it is YOUR decision to make.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

what is viewfinder ??? =
LS 2 has 9 point focus , if 9 point not showing when shooting picture will not taking ? is that viewfinder  ?

example = my family 3 people in screen , and 9 point center , will picture shooting involve all of us ????
if not then 100% i will grab 45 point ,

i am not gotta spend 600$ buck for camera taking 1 person at a time photography,


----------



## beagle100 (May 20, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> what is viewfinder ??? =
> LS 2 has 9 point focus , if 9 point not showing when shooting picture will not taking ? is that viewfinder  ?
> 
> example = my family 3 people in screen , and 9 point center , will picture shooting involve all of us ????
> ...



getting all the people in the frame is more dependent on the aperture and focal length
(not 9 vs 45 focus points)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

So whatever i saw in mirror glass is not covered at all >> 
 what ....

i am confused now


----------



## ac12 (May 20, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> what is viewfinder ??? =
> LS 2 has 9 point focus , if 9 point not showing when shooting picture will not taking ? is that viewfinder  ?
> 
> example = my family 3 people in screen , and 9 point center , will picture shooting involve all of us ????
> ...



You need to STOP looking at cameras.
Right now you are bumbling around blind.
You are throwing out terms that you do not seem to understand, nor do not seem to understand how the camera works.
Whatever you buy will just frustrate you, because you won't be able to use it properly.

You need to study the parts of a camera so that you understand what these specs are, because you clearly do not.
Go download the camera manuals and study them, that might help.

Very important.
*Take a beginners photography course. * 
I mean a class where you are in front of the instructor, and where you can ask him questions, not an online class or a YouTube video.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 20, 2018)

This is correct


----------

